# DFWAPC May meeting



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The meeting will be held on Saturday, May 21-st, at 1PM.

If you're interested in attending and need the details send an email to:

[email protected]

See you there!

--Nikolay


----------

